# Onwine bunny dating!



## BunnyMind (Aug 10, 2012)

:wink Yo, yo, Yushi here, all you good lookin ladiez on rabbits online hit my up!! Clem had babbiz and now I iz a free man! :coolness:


----------



## BunnyMind (Aug 10, 2012)

By da wai, what does hit my up mean?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 10, 2012)

Gary here- me finks itz times for yous to gets nootered and be a rewsponsible bunny daddy.


----------



## BunnyMind (Aug 10, 2012)

Wellz I was already going to get da nooters so I thought mabbi I could lubs anyone I wantz :dude:



Come on ladiez, ya know ya wantz dis fresh lionhead! :wink


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 10, 2012)

Me thinked the same untiwl Becky thumped somes sense intos me!


----------



## BunnyMind (Aug 10, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> Me thinked the same untiwl Becky thumped somes sense intos me!




:biggrin: Well we'll see


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 23, 2012)

People can do online dating because we can go places to meet people that sound interesting online. Until you can do that, Yushi, just be glad you're not an only bunny.


----------

